# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Europarlamento descarta los trasvases para grandes distancias.

## Embalses

*El Europarlamento descarta los trasvases para grandes distancias. Defiende los embalses y la aplicación eficiente de tarifas para el uso del agua

*10-10-2008 (El Periódico de Aragón)El Periódico de Aragón

El pleno del Parlamento europeo aprobó ayer un informe sobre la escasez de agua y la sequía en la Unión Europea que descarta los trasvases "para grandes distancias" como solución eficaz para paliar los déficits hídricos. El texto hace una apuesta por el ahorro, la gestión de la demanda o la aplicación de tarifas eficientes, y también apoya las obras de regulación, entre otras alternativas. El documento, impulsado por un austriaco del Partido Popular, fue sin embargo votado en contra por el PP español, excepto el diputado Alejo Vidal-Quadras.
El denominado Informe Seeber
lleva por título Afrontar el desafío de la escasez de agua y la sequía en la Unión Europea
y es un paso "de gran importancia", a juicio de la eurodiputada del PSOE aragonés, Inés Ayala, porque "se ha tratado un tema que demandaban históricamente los países del sur de la Unión, afectados por la falta de agua". Esta polémica se ve en Europa de forma muy dispar, pues los estados miembros del norte sufren problemas opuestos: luchan contra el exceso del recurso.
En el punto 8 de sus consideraciones, el texto del eurodiputado del PP austriaco Richard Seeber aboga por garantizar "un suministro público de agua ininterrumpido, incluso en condiciones de sequía", pero añade que esto debe hacerse a partir de la "jerarquización" (prioridad al agua de boca) y teniendo en cuenta que "la construcción de trasvases para el transporte de agua para grandes distancias no debería ser la solución al problema de la escasez del agua".
Hubo votación separada. El documento completo obtuvo 594 votos a favor, 45 en contra y 12 abstenciones. El párrafo sobre los trasvases cosechó menos apoyos (445), más rechazos (178), y un número de abstenciones similar (15). En ambos casos, el PSOE español votó a favor, mientras que el PP lo hizo en contra, a excepción de Alejo Vidal-Quadras, que respaldó los dos textos.
PEQUEÑAS TRANSFERENCIAS Para Inés Ayala, el pronunciamiento (una propuesta de resolución que se trasladará a la Comisión Europea) deja claro que, como ya indicó la Directiva Marco del Agua "al defender la unidad de cuenca", Bruselas no es partidaria de los trasvases. La socialista aragonesa restó importancia al hecho de que el texto aluda a trasvases para "grandes distancias" (como el del Ebro a Almería), lo que podría implicar un apoyo no explícito a pequeñas transferencias (como la del Ebro a Barcelona). Ayala recordó además que el informe también destaca "que el agua de boca debe garantizarse" y distinguió entre una "cesión insostenible, que ponga en peligro la unidad de cuenca y de carácter permanente" y una "de corta distancia y temporal para agua de boca", como la que impulsó el Gobierno español hace unos meses.
Inés Ayala subrayó que este texto, que también ve con buenos ojos los embalses, junto a la reutilización y la desalación, hace una apuesta clara por la gestión de la demanda, la aplicación de tarifas eficientes que fomenten el buen uso, las medidas de ahorro o el control de las pérdidas en las redes de distribución.

----------

